# Have you seen these t-shirts?



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

"I will not sit one the sidelines, or back down until every pet has somewhere to come home to. I will stay committed until we shake up the system and speak for those who can not. I WILL do More" Rally to rescue, Purina.

http://www.rallytorescue.org/

I bought the one that says this and the purple heart one. I thought what this says was very cool and how I feel.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Had not sceen them but sure would love to get one!! I've saved the link! Thanks much!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

You welcome! Do not feed Purina, but I like this progam and the shirts. They are doing good work!


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

They don't ship to Canada, darnit.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bummer that is NOT fair. 

If anyone does order. They take 6 to 8 wks. Did I say that already?


----------

